# Hello to all the horselovers



## mortalhorse (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi, I am new to the forum. I`m happy that I stumbled upon this forum, whre I can find others like me! 

My name is Rayna. I live in Bulgaria, don`t have a horse, but really love them. Wish u all the best,
rayna!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from all our Paint horses in North Carolina!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas!


----------



## piglet (Oct 2, 2012)

Welcome!

I like the Steve Irwin quote.


----------



## Tronic (Jan 26, 2015)

Hello Rayna! I am new too! This seems like a great community of horse people and I am looking forward to spending more time on here!


----------



## mortalhorse (Jan 25, 2015)

Yeah, me neigher, arr that english!
I am a big fan ot Steve Irwin, just love his passion.

If someone wants to chat in skype - tell me, I am searching for friends to talk in english to practise.


----------



## Club Prestige (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi Rayna,
we are a Bulgarian Equestrian Club called Prestige. Are you still looking for a place to learn how to ride? If you do you can visit us at: club-prestige.eu
Greetings! =)


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Rayna! Nice to meet you 
Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Sadly, this person hasn't been back to this thread in two years.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

@tinyliny , oh gosh..I just realized the person who posted above me is pretty much a spammer. Makes sense. Woops.


----------

